
Truecrypt link to Paul le roux - Doubl
There is a story in today&#x27;s London Times that Paul le roux a drug trafficker awaiting sentencing in the US was the&#x2F;a developer of truecrypt. He s arrested in 2014 the same year truecrypt was discontinued.
======
jki275
The story's been floating around for a few years. It seems apparent that he
worked on some precursors to TC at a bare minimum.

There's a ton of information here: [https://magazine.atavist.com/the-
mastermind](https://magazine.atavist.com/the-mastermind), and it seems there's
a book coming out or already out by the same name (Mastermind).

